
People Have Asked Google to Remove 2.4M Links About Them - doener
http://fortune.com/2018/02/28/google-right-to-be-forgotten-europe-reasons-eu/
======
zepearl
Concerning "It seems people in Germany and France were particularly keen on
nixing links to their social media and directory details, while British and
Italian people were three times more likely than others to target information
on news websites."

One or the many things about GDPR I'm not sure of, from the point of view of a
search engine/site is: why would GDPR change anything related to links to
news-sites?

Meaning: one of the main tasks of a search engine is find news related to the
search subject => hosting and using such information is therefore absolutely
part of the core activities of the search engine => why is then google (and
other search engines) willing to delete such infos?

Cheers

